# iPhone, iPad, iPod App for Aquarium Maintenance with Alerts



## zambono (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm a new member of this forum but its quite possible you have already been using my app aquaPlanner in its Pro or Lite version. Version 2.2. which adds Inhabitant logging and Equipment logging will be available shortly. Preview video attached. If you have questions, inquiries, suggestions don't hesitate to ask.

aquaPlanner iOS App Version 2.2.0 - YouTube


----------



## zambono (Nov 11, 2011)

A scenario some have encountered, if you don't see the last data entered saved in the water test its probably because you have left the keyboard displayed. click on the screen to dismiss the keyboard, then click save. that should do it


----------



## zambono (Nov 11, 2011)

aquaPlanner was updated with iCloud sync not too long ago


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

is this app availible for androids and if not do you foresee it becoming availible in the future?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would like to know as well,and the cost.Does it have any special gidgets?


----------



## Mrlomography (Nov 21, 2012)

I bought this app (the 'pro' version) a while ago and i now feel that i am able to offer a small review.

Firstly, may i bring up the cost. I understand that such apps are fairly rare on iOS and OS so perhaps this is the reasoning behind the quite high price? Perhaps it is due to the level of expertise in coding, app development and such? It most certainly isn't because of the in depth level of species and aquarium knowledge. One of my biggest bug bears is that for an app that cost so much none of the fish, plant and so on species have images and the information is provided via a link to wiki pages that are quite often dead links. If it is in depth knowledge and information you are looking for, i'd say stick to this free forum. Even the 'lite' version is not free, which i think would put off many aquarium keepers who wish to trial the app and encourage others to just opt for the 'pro' version.

That criticism aside the app does have some excellent features such as the ability to set calendar reminders, create an evolving record of multiple tanks including individual fish information, create water test charts and so on. Another very good feature of this app is the ability to set up reef, fresh and saltwater tanks and the high number of fish, plant, reef and other species in the database to add to your aquariums.

If i were to suggest areas for improvement i would encourage the developer to add the ability to add tank dimensions and link the ability to add equipment to the tank along with the inhabitants to test stocking levels and so on. I think having this ability would really push the app on.

Overall then, i would say that the app is a little expensive as is, but would be well worth the cost if the issues i raised were sorted. Of course, this is just my own opinion, perhaps others who have used the app can comment further. I do not regret paying for the 'pro' version and would encourage others to at least take a look at the app.

Thanks for developing it.

*thumbsup thanx


----------

